# Raised Bridles?



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

im just curious, as ive never heard of a raised bridle lol ! 
So someone fill me in ? 

First off some questions 

What is their purpose? 
What effects does it have on the horse?
Pros and cons? 
What is the difference of a raised bridle to a non raised bridle ?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

They're just different designs of leather for the bridles. 
For example, here is a plain flat hunt bridle:










Here is a raised leather bridle:










Can you see the difference? The plain flat hunt bridle is just flat leather. The raised bridle has a bit more depth to it, it's a little fancier. 
Generally speaking, most competition bridles are raised leather. It's fancier, and showier. There is no advantage one way or the other (that I am aware of) other than the look.

Hope that helped!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ LOL okay, i never really actually thought that it had anything to do with the look ! 
i do like the way they are though  
Thank you !


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

oo thanks for posting this question!! haha i jsut learned soemthing today!


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

depending on the competition in aus its fairly common to see flats particularly in the showring with weymouths- i personally like the raised and stitched variety or rolled leather


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Both of my bridles are raised leather, I find that the raised leather feels a little softer/less likely to rub against their heads because of the padding and the edges are rounded instead of flat, but that's just my opinion. I bought them mainly for style, because there is no significant difference between a standard and a raised in terms of utility. They are also commonly called rolled leather or padded bridles.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

ridergirl23 said:


> oo thanks for posting this question!! haha i jsut learned soemthing today!


Me too! And I ride Western! Just saw this and decided to check anyway. lol.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Where I live (NSW, Australia), flat leather is the most popular in the hack ring. But the noseband isn't as wide. I think its because its meant to be low key and show off the horse.
I personally think a flat leather bridle can be stunning on the right horse, but for most of them it just looks really plain.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

roro said:


> Both of my bridles are raised leather, I find that the raised leather feels a little softer/less likely to rub against their heads because of the padding and the edges are rounded instead of flat, but that's just my opinion. I bought them mainly for style, because there is no significant difference between a standard and a raised in terms of utility. They are also commonly called* rolled leather or padded bridles*.


Just because I'm neurotic, I have to correct something... 
Rolled, padded and raised are not the same thing. 
A raised bridle can have padding or not. A non-padded, raised bridle is simply called "Plain Raised"








If it has padding, it's a "Padded Raised" or "Raised Padded" .. whatever.








(The white is padding, it demonstrates the point best, and the leather is raised.)
A Rolled leather bridle is this:


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

ew at the last bridle! haha


I have a old white padded for round hom and normal showjumping shows, and a flat plain one for showing


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> A Rolled leather bridle is this:



Thank you for correcting these, haha this one is kind of 'yuck' Just because the leather on it, looks like licorice ! Or some sort of spaghetti, i dont know, but that is TOOO much ROLLED leather, around the poll and most of the face. 

But im sure on the right horse, and less rolled leather, it would look rather stunning


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Like so?









They're actually very popular in the dressage ring at the moment.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ Yeup, like that


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I secretly covet this bridle with all my heart 
...if only it was $500. Love the rolled look. 
http://www.doversaddlery.com/product.asp?pn=X1-1288&ids=319312338


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ Oh my, i love it ! O_O 
But its soo.. expensive lol


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

My Beau said:


> I secretly covet this bridle with all my heart
> ...if only it was $500. Love the rolled look.
> http://www.doversaddlery.com/product.asp?pn=X1-1288&ids=319312338


 
Ooops - that should say ...if only it WASN'T $500.

Yea, Twister, it's a smidge out of my price range at the moment:lol:


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ hehe yeah i agree with that, mine too LOL 
But im looking at a bridle in my GreenHawk right now hehe here this one 
Actually im looking at a few ! 
LOL 

Its $199.95 

http://www.kiefferusa.com/betty_gross.jpg


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

TwisterRush said:


> ^ hehe yeah i agree with that, mine too LOL
> But im looking at a bridle in my GreenHawk right now hehe here this one
> Actually im looking at a few !
> LOL
> ...


Oh, that's so pretty! I love the buckles and browband! Kieffer makes such nice things, I used to have a dressage saddle by them - wish I never sold it 

Let me know if you decide to by it - you've got me interested!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ They do !  
I will definitally let you all know if i can get my hands on it  
the description in my greenhawk thing says that its a classic snaffle bridle, with elegant raised noseband and browband. Kieffer satin finish hardwear and web reins. In black, Sizes: Cob or full. 
(you can get the browband with chain... hmm)


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

TwisterRush said:


> (you can get the browband with chain... hmm)


Haha, you know you want to!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

LOL oh yeah completely, dont tempt me !


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

ridergirl23 said:


> oo thanks for posting this question!! haha i jsut learned soemthing today!


Me too. I had no idea I have a raised headstall.


----------

